# Abo Knapping



## jbgregory1230 (Apr 11, 2010)

Tried a little abo knapping this weekend.


----------



## dtala (Apr 11, 2010)

nice work.

  troy


----------



## Al33 (Apr 12, 2010)

Very nice!!! I like the way you photographed them to.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 12, 2010)

You make me sick!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 12, 2010)

mighty purty Brent ....


----------



## Redbow (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice work man, pretty stuff !


----------



## Katera73 (Apr 12, 2010)

Its amazing how you can get them that purdy with just a rock and some bone nice work!!!


----------



## Dawg Tired (Apr 12, 2010)

Awsome!!!


----------



## dmedd (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought you were just one of those ole cheater knappers like me that use copper only.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 12, 2010)

That goes to show it ain't the tools, it's the Indian using the tools. Congrats on some beautiful abo points buddy.


----------



## jbgregory1230 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Son (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking good...


----------



## chehawknapper (Jun 20, 2010)

proud of ya!


----------



## dpoole (Jun 21, 2010)

Brent very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wet feet (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice work Brent but u really should tell these folks that i made those for u while we was sitting at the station the other day


----------



## p paw barry (Jun 22, 2010)

i don't know how u do that,,, if i hit a rock with a bone, i get a 
broken rock  ,, very cool


----------



## jbgregory1230 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 23, 2010)

Let me know when you're offering lessons for me Brent


----------



## Bone pile (Jun 24, 2010)

good lookin' points


----------



## UserNameGoesHere (Jun 25, 2010)

Son, the flint knapping giant lives!


----------



## arrow1r2 (Jul 19, 2010)

I am envious.  Nice work.


----------



## Willjo (Jul 23, 2010)

bump


----------



## dmedd (Jul 25, 2010)

The flint knapping giant......that's a good name for him...lol.

I call him little brother.


----------

